# 20_mod_fastcgi.conf

## ultraincognito

If you successfully use apache2 and FastCGI then show your /etc/apache/modules.d/20_mod_fastcgi.conf please.

I want to executive python scripts under apache but do it with cgi do not want.

With FastCGI I have error 500 in browser and this error in /var/log/apache2/error_log:

```
FastCGI: (dynamic) server "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/1.fcgi" (pid 24094) terminated by calling exit with status '0'
```

My current 20_mod_fastcgi.conf:

```
<IfDefine FASTCGI>

FastCgiWrapper Off

FastCgiIpcDir /var/tmp/

FastCgiConfig -autoUpdate -singleThreshold 100 -killInterval 300 -idle-timeout 240 -pass-header HTTP_AUTHORIZATION

<Files *.fcgi>

   AddHandler fastcgi-script .fcgi

   Options +FollowSymLinks +ExecCGI

   Order allow,deny

   Allow from all

</Files>

</IfDefine>
```

----------

